# Podcasts for young people with diabetes (14+)



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

These podcasts are intended for young people aged 14 or over. They deal with the issues they can face with their condition in a realistic way, covering topics:


Looking Good...Feeling Cr*p
Match Fit
Night Out
Surviving in Aiya Napa
Diabetes, Sex and So on
Keeping it Secret
Myths
Annual Review
Leaving Home


http://www.nnuh.nhs.uk/page.asp?id=262


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 9, 2014)

Knowledge is king !


----------

